# What song is currently stuck in your head?



## dublover42

I have had "Feelin Myself" by will.i.am stuck in my head for the last 2 days! That stupid (yet awesome) bassline has been haunting me! gaaah!

What songs are currently stuck in your head?


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Tennessee Ernie Ford - _Sixteen Tons_.

Blame that Heineken ad using 1971 Noriel Vilela's samba cover.


----------



## Librarygirl

Embarrassingly..Ricky Martin, Copa de la Vida -happy memories of a summer in Framce and I've been reminiscing with some friends I met there !


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I don't want to set the word on fire - Ink Spots


----------



## LeoGibson

Rebels - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers


----------



## ScreamingChicken

All of Me-John Legend


----------



## Anjula

calvin harris bounce and shakira cant remember to forget you (rihannas part!)
damn i cant get over them


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

But I would walk 500 miles and I would walk 500 more....


----------



## Lil BigginZ

The Game of Thrones theme song. IT sounds so awesome on the uke, now I just have to get better at it.


----------



## lille

Ingrid Michaelson - Girls Chase Boys


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A radio jingle from my youth:

"It's time to feed the chickens!
Get up and feed the chickens!
They'll be plenty bigger 'fore we're done.
It's time to feed the chickens!
Get up and feed the chickens!
Feed 'em with Purina Three-in-One!"


----------



## Anjula

Lil BigginZ said:


> The Game of Thrones theme song. IT sounds so awesome on the uke, now I just have to get better at it.



And snapchat me the result!


----------



## HoneyBee

Redneck woman:blush:


----------



## bayone

I'm just happy Only the Good Die Young finally left my brain-pan, because sooner or later it comes down to Fate, I might as well be the one has to be the *worst argument ever* for getting someone into bed.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Danny Brown - "Grown Up"

Rushing outta kids, just to be grown up


----------



## The Dark Lady

Florence & the Machine's "Over the Love" since I watched _The Great Gatsby_ last night, and I'm not complaining since I love this song so lotsa-much.


----------



## dublover42

Blehhh today it's Happy by Pharell Williams... whyyyy


----------



## Esther

Iggy Azalea - Bounce


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Tech N9ne - Worldwide Choppers


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Juan the Beast - The Rains of Castamere (GOT-Metal Edition) Ft/ The CloudRunner He's a big guy for any of you FFAs.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Nobody to Love by Sigma


----------



## bayone

Years ago I worked for a company whose database included a construction business in Winnipeg, MB, called WHEAT CITY ROOFING. Every so often I get the name stuck in my head to the tune of Sweet City Woman: _Wheeee-eee-eat, Wheat City Roofing! (diddle diddle dum) Wheat, wheat, wheat, Wheat City Roofing_


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Good vibrations - marky mark...FEEL IT! FEEL IT!


----------



## ODFFA

^ Can't rep. Stop being amazing.

As for me and my head: Good To Be Alive - Imelda May.


----------



## Surlysomething

Iggy Azalea - Fancy


_You should want a bad bitch like this (ha)
Drop it low and pick it up just like this (yeah)
_


Mainly because of this.


----------



## Saoirse

got lunch from a food truck that puts everything in eggrolls and my friend got the one named after this song...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


:doh: been singing it all day!


----------



## Surlysomething

You can go to hell. Hahahaha.

:bow:




Saoirse said:


> got lunch from a food truck that puts everything in eggrolls and my friend got the one named after this song...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
> 
> 
> :doh: been singing it all day!


----------



## fat hiker

Saoirse said:


> got lunch from a food truck that puts everything in eggrolls and my friend got the one named after this song...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
> 
> 
> :doh: been singing it all day!



Oh, that's a good one - it made MoJo video's list of Top 10 Guilty Pleasures songs, and rightly so.

Now I'll go to sleep with Rick's voice in my head...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Jokerman ~ Bob Dylan


----------



## Anjula

Waves by mr probz


----------



## Surlysomething

It's Like That -Run DMC


:bow:


----------



## dharmabean

C U Next Tuesday - Ke$ha


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hank Williams- lovesick blues


----------



## biglynch

Just a gigolo - Louis Prima.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Avril Levine ~ When You're Gone


----------



## KingBuu

Psy - Hangover


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

^ Me too!!


----------



## MRdobolina

citgo - chief keef


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Theme song to Romeo & Juliet


----------



## Esther

K-pop. K-pop. K-POP.

http://youtu.be/TI0DGvqKZTI

I can't resist it. The hair, the outfits, the dancing, the song itself... it's like the Backstreet Boys were reborn in Asia.


----------



## AuntHen

Infatuation Dot Com by boyfriendgirlfriend

*addictive*


----------



## penguin

You Can't Always Get What You Want.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Beth Hart - Leave the light on


----------



## ToniTails

i may be the only woman on the face of the planet that doesn't like this song, yet it incessantly adhered to my cranium .... help! 

All of Me- John Legend 

View attachment john-legend-funny-or-die-600x450.jpg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

^LOVE that song! 

Just Another Day by Jon Secada is stuck in my head right now!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I don't even know that John Legend song! Haha. 




....

DGAF by Tasha The Amazon


----------



## ODFFA

I discovered this gem thanks to an Italian girl I knew in England. She played and sang this song one night when she came to visit. Can't get it out of my head right now. 

I shall dedicate this to Hozay. Because it's in Spanish. And he's surely the only Spanish speaking person around here 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_RIYzkI8Rw[/ame]


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Can't help falling in love - Elvis Presley. I've been playing it on ukulele nonstop.


----------



## spookytwigg

Daft punk is playing at my house by LCD sound system.


----------



## MattB

You're welcome...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYnVYJDxu2Q[/ame]


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Also, this cover of Marilyn Manson's Tourniquet has been stuck in my head lately too. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfOH5syOvG4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfOH5syOvG4[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Let's Dance by David Bowie


----------



## spookytwigg

MattB said:


> You're welcome...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYnVYJDxu2Q


Shit... Yep, it's this now.


----------



## luvmybhm

baby is on a daniel tiger bender...can't get the dang mr. rogers theme out of my brain.

wont you be my neighbor...


----------



## balletguy

Jimmy Buffett- Far side of the World


----------



## spookytwigg

Wuthering heights by Kate Bush

Heeeathcliiiiiff...


----------



## MattB

Crazy, far-out future music...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK3ZP6frAMc[/ame]


----------



## Anjula

ANACONDA :doh:


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

Hail to Redskins- Washington Redskins Fight song


----------



## spookytwigg

YOU CAN GO YOUR OWN WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! (go.your.own.way)

so yeah Fleetwood Mac it would seem.


----------



## Surlysomething

Adorable and the message is awesome. Love her!

Badass BHM dancing too!

All About That Bass - Meghan Trainor


----------



## lille

Brad Paisley - Then


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAf2S6ij2gk[/ame]


----------



## Cobra Verde

The Vaselines' "Rory Rides Me Raw"


Damn you, morning-wood, the (2nd) bane of my existence!!


----------



## spookytwigg

The Mushroomhead cover of Adele's "Rumor has it"


----------



## Treach

Dru Hill - How Deep is Your Love

There's a story behind that being the case, but yes having that on a loop in my head is as random and suboptimal as it sounds.

Bonus answer: Idina Menzel - Let it Go, but that's because I might be writing raps over it.


----------



## daddyoh70

The Black Keys - Just a Little Heat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD9qt46DdXg[/ame]


----------



## rellis10

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljg6g7BAdQo[/ame]

... and has been for the last week.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have an F and a C and I got a K too 
And the only that's missing is a bitch like U


(s)Aint by Marilyn Manson


----------



## Ohio Lady

Heard someone doing an old song "Hooked on a feeling" now I can't stop thinking of it.


----------



## bayone

"I See Bones" (the Allan Sherman parody of "C'est Si Bon.")


----------



## ElectricLarryland

The Kinks - "Predictable"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1tqtvxG8O4[/ame]

I don't know what it is, but I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## bayone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know what it is, but I can't stop listening to it.



Seeger's like that.


----------



## spookytwigg

Master and servant by Depeche Mode.


----------



## Amaranthine

I can't believe I have a Ringo song stuck in my head. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6CMSuT98-E[/ame]


----------



## Treach

Sex Bob-Omb - Threshold

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URGTdsCD1D0[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

Treach said:


> Sex Bob-Omb - Threshold



As someone in her 40's, I have to admit that there's a lot I am not able to appreciate fully about this, but this line made me lol :

"We are Sex Bob-Omb, and we're here to make you think about death and get sad and stuff!"

The song running through my head is "All These Things I've Done" by The Killers.


----------



## spookytwigg

Treach said:


> Sex Bob-Omb - Threshold
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URGTdsCD1D0




I love Scott Pilgrim so very very much. I tend to get Crash and the Boys stuck in my head though.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYwWKEc8c88[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Marilyn Manson again- "When I said we you know I meant me, and I when I said sweet I meant dirty"

Can't remember the name of it though :doh:


----------



## spookytwigg

The song is slutgarden. I really like the golden age of grotesque, such a cool album.

Stuck in my head is moonage daydream by David Bowie 

Oooooooooooh yeaaaaaah


----------



## forp1940

Got Me by Big Smo. Been stuck in my head for about a week now.


----------



## Fuzzy

The Lady is a Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## bayone

"Royals" as covered [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23rJ4D44It0"]covered[/ame] by Puddles the sad clown and Post-Modern Jukebox.


----------



## Bigsweetguy619

Meghan Trainor- "All about the bass" because well...I am Nothing like a nice big butt! [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Mahna-mahna...


----------



## penguin

I still can't dance.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

_Godspell_ cast - _Day by Day_

Melody and choral harmonies are just beautiful and highly driven.

Just this evening, I was in a cinema that has a player piano in its lobby, and it was playing this tune. It dawned on me that I had not heard it in decades, not on oldies stations, not even on any of the several Sirius/XM channels where it would fit, even though it was a reasonably big hit and a staple of "AC" (soft-rock) stations up though the late 1980s.

Perhaps it is hated by both conservatives (for the hippie setting of the play it was written for) and progressives (since the play was bible-based), but maybe that's a discussion for Hyde Park.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Tight Fitting Jeans -- Have had it on my mind for over a week now.


----------



## TenTen20

My Birthday Party by Quix-O-Tic


----------



## ODFFA

Baila Esta Cumbia. Been stuck there for daaays. I kinda don't mind :happy:

I never did understand how Selena was able to belt out every note perfectly while moving like that. Girl's performances were on point.


----------



## Yakatori

_Lay Down the Law_ - *G. Love & Special Sauce*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyP9CSRSxRk[/ame]


----------



## FlashHeart

Stuck in my head for a while now
https://youtu.be/EY-dmj8vgko


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dire Straits- Money for Nothing


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Somewhere beyond the sea...

FOR FOUR DAYS! *rips her hair out*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Weezer - Why Bother?

The whole Pinkerton album really.


----------



## Tad

This has been stuck in my head all week, so time for someone else to get infected for the weekend:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyVPyKrx0Xo[/ame]


You're welcome!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Guns 'N Roses - Paradise City


----------



## lucca23v2

and they keep playing it on the radio every 10 minutes!!!! I can't get it out!!!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E4UpyTvBfs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E4UpyTvBfs[/ame]


----------



## tootsieroll81

Boss Battle: Bravely Default


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Tad said:


> This has been stuck in my head all week, so time for someone else to get infected for the weekend:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyVPyKrx0Xo
> 
> 
> You're welcome!



Cool! Kudos to the set designers for cooking up some great mid-century eye candy. 

Mid-century ear candy stuck in my head:

Gerry and the Pacemakers -_ I Like It _


----------



## MsBrightside

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

^^^^

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE me some Thin Lizzy! That being said, I do prefer Metallica's take on this classic Irish folk song.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boanuwUMNNQ[/ame]

This is on a continuous loop for me right now. Forgive the offensiveness of the title. Outside of that it I dig the sentiment, the beat and his flow.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSrTnWDTdwI[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE me some Thin Lizzy! That being said, I do prefer Metallica's take on this classic Irish folk song.


 
I probably don't appreciate Thin Lizzy in the same way you do as a musician, but yeah, me, too!

I like the Metallica recording; I just wish the video did a better job capturing the mood of the song. 

I love those traditional Irish songs; I have a Bothy Band album that has some good ones on it, but it's even better when they're rocked out.  "Tell Me Ma" always gets me going! 



> _This is on a continuous loop for me right now. Forgive the offensiveness of the title. Outside of that it* I dig the sentiment, the beat and his flow*_.


I see what you mean, but you probably won't be surprised to hear that this one's not going on my playlist any time soon.


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> I see what you mean, but you probably won't be surprised to hear that this one's not going on my playlist any time soon.



As C'mon. Ms.B, you know you want to pull up to the stoplight with the windows down and kids in the car with you and them singing along and hitting the chorus about the time you look over to see the PTA president in the car next to you.


----------



## MrSensible

Throwback time:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXa9tXcMhXQ[/ame]

I'm not typically the biggest listener of electronic, but this one always gets stuck in my head. You've always got to appreciate pioneers in a respective genre :bow:


----------



## Tad

I’m not usually all that much into sentimental songs, but occasionally one will get stuck in my head. This is one of those bittersweet songs for parents: 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8_HsMQ_AQw[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

After reading the thread "You know you are an FA/FFA when..." 

I have had this song stuck in my head. You know that the guitarist (Brian May) was an FA.. he wrote this song..lol

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D99n9f3vU4[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Pfft http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2138436&postcount=2556 check that post Lucca.

Now that I looked at your name this is stuck in my head. :doh:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZt7J0iaUD0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZt7J0iaUD0[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

LOL.. yes.. I get that a lot. People even ask me if that is where I got the name from. But it isn't. The name actually belongs to a character in Chronotrigger.. lol


----------



## LillyBBBW

Sexy Back - Justin Timberlake


----------



## dwesterny

At the moment:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bdMSCdw20"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bdMSCdw20[/ame]

Late last night I heard the screen door slam.


----------



## Surlysomething

My summer jam. :happy::wubu:



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqt8Z1k0oWQ[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Hooters- Don't take my car out tonight


----------



## LillyBBBW

Man DO NOT WATCH THIS! it's one of the happiest songs I've ever seen but you will not get it out of your head. A week later it will return unannounced and push RATM right out of the queue.

https://youtu.be/wnspfa8h5p0


----------



## lizzie_lotr

i watched the movie Easy A and now can't stop singing this song...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYTS7NBDKKU[/ame]


----------



## balletguy

My Way. The Elvis version though


----------



## daddyoh70

This
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM_OWaItNJM"]The Flys - Got You Where I Want You[/ame]


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> This is on a continuous loop for me right now. Forgive the offensiveness of the title. Outside of that it I dig the sentiment, the beat and his flow.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSrTnWDTdwI



Just saw this and had to chuckle, not at the song though. When I get a song stuck in my head, I often catch myself singing it to myself. Just have a mental image of Leo walking around doing the same and getting strange looks from people he passes. I got some funny looks at the gym once as I was apparently singing along quietly to this with my earbuds in... great workout song by the way

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrFOb_f7ubw"]By the Time I Get to Arizona[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

I know why this song came to mind today! Partly because I spent so many hours running over pedestrians to it in Grand Theft Auto.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N1iwQxiHrs[/ame]

For those familiar with my haircuts for fat guys thread, this video so makes me think "mullet".

Also technically this is the second song for Josie. :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

Got a new song stuck in my head today. I have to say though, it's not a bad thing. I haven't listened to this artist in quite a long time.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n-APb0XcCI[/ame]


----------



## Melian

I've been on an atmospheric black metal kick, lately. This whole album is awesome, but this song in particular makes me want to play Castlevania SOTN.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0naZYpBBfE[/ame]


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Mega Drive - The Reducer. There's a lot random "Tech Noir" bands that I'm finding, and they're literally perfect for me. Night music. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP4aCZQic4s[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Excellent cover/guest singer. He does an amazing job.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=padBMW652No"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=padBMW652No[/ame]


----------



## MrSensible

^ That was awesome. Eddie really nails it.

Kind of been in a Primus mood lately, for whatever reason:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkFMJ4-ai1I[/ame]


----------



## ODFFA

I've been hearing a metal version of Kiss From A Rose in my head for weeks now. This morning I finally did a search for it. Here's the winner:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS6YGF_IwIk[/ame]


----------



## MrSensible

^ Wow, that translates to metal way better than I would have expected! I remember hearing that song on the radio all the time as a kid, and the melody was always one of my favorites. Sooo much nostalgia.

Awesome share :happy:


----------



## dwesterny

Not my usual musical taste but I heard a bit of it and as my head is empty things get stuck.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfJRX-8SXOs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfJRX-8SXOs[/ame]

Now I'm on kick...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZxN9iQM7OY&index=12&list=PLtMwc1GHSkusScp2UKtlWe25oEqhORPQN"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZxN9iQM7OY&index=12&list=PLtMwc1GHSkusScp2UKtlWe25oEqhORPQN[/ame]

Finally because it's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark... and we're wearing sunglasses.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Gt7Oiczf8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Gt7Oiczf8[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

ODFFA said:


> I've been hearing a metal version of Kiss From A Rose in my head for weeks now. This morning I finally did a search for it. Here's the winner...


 


dwesterny said:


> Not my usual musical taste but I heard a bit of it and as my head is empty things get stuck...
> 
> ...Now I'm on kick...
> 
> ...Finally because it's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark... and we're wearing sunglasses...


 
^

This is not the kind of thing I typically listen to either, but I can't get that darned Munsters hook out of my mind!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VTxYQL2SbA[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

the video for the song is definitely sexier than the movie.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waU75jdUnYw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waU75jdUnYw[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Listening to this over and over all day.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaWDTPhIq0I[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

But I thought maybe some of you might respond just to the instrumentation:

_Came Out of a Lady_- *Rubblebucket*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue_HjEqFsyQ[/ame]


----------



## luvmybhm

i found this tape (yes, i still own cassettes) the other day and heard Erasure - A Little Respect. can't get it out of my head.

sorry, not technical enough to get the thing to embed without a thousand links in it.


----------



## ODFFA

Yakatori said:


> But I thought maybe some of you might respond just to the instrumentation:
> 
> _Came Out of a Lady_- *Rubblebucket*​



*Responds! Responds most enthusiastically.*


----------



## Tad

Yakatori said:


> But I thought maybe some of you might respond just to the instrumentation:



I loved the instrumentation  I had a bit of a hard time making out the vocals, will have to look them up, read them, then give it another listen I think.

In the meantime, because brains are weird, listening to that suddenly got Trombone Shorty stuck in my head. (just btw, on a longish drive, just about the point that you are beginning to go 'HOW much longer?' I've found sticking in his CD beats the heck out of stopping for more coffee. Immediate energy boost!)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzByl_lUOXQ[/ame]

ETA: maybe not a coincidence that when I went to listen to some more of his songs, I noticed in the list on the side some Rubblebucket. I guess I'm not the only one who relates their sounds


----------



## ODFFA

After studying the lyrics in yesterday morning's French class and then hearing it sung again now before the France v Ireland rugby match.... this most bloodthirsty of anthems:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIQSEq6tEVs[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Lola by The Kinks.

L-O-L-A Lola...


----------



## dwesterny

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/feel-good-song-queen_560053bae4b08820d919a004



> Scientists may have found the most feel-good song ever written, and it's an infectious anthem from the 1970s. Any idea what it might be?
> 
> If you guessed Queen's infectious hit "Don't Stop Me Now," you guessed right.



Doubtless the evidence was indisputable...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM[/ame]


----------



## Melian

MattB said:


> Lola by The Kinks.
> 
> L-O-L-A Lola...



Oh great. This is stuck in my head now: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqWyKSuVnts[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Oh great. This is stuck in my head now:



Yeah well thanks cause now this is stuck in my head:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hARDXYz2io"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hARDXYz2io[/ame]


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Yeah well thanks cause now this is stuck in my head:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hARDXYz2io



Hahaha. My work here is done.


----------



## MattB

Why....just why?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_aYibUx1B8[/ame]


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

The new Adele song... I am slightly...ok COMPLETELY obsessed with it!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQHsXMglC9A[/ame]


----------



## FreeThinker

The cool rockabilly guitar riff of this piece has been on a loop in my skull of late. In finding the video to post here, I was impressed by the style of the vocal harmonies. Nobody does that anymore. Surprisingly good musicianship. 


WARNING: EXTREMELY CATCHY !


Posting this is in no way 'cleansing'...that song is now more firmly-lodged than ever.


----------



## MsBrightside

FreeThinker said:


> The cool rockabilly guitar riff of this piece has been on a loop in my skull of late. In finding the video to post here, I was impressed by the style of the vocal harmonies. Nobody does that anymore. Surprisingly good musicianship.
> 
> 
> WARNING: EXTREMELY CATCHY !
> 
> 
> Posting this is in no way 'cleansing'...that song is now more firmly-lodged than ever.


Thanks for posting, FT. 

This song brought back some really good memories. :happy: The Roadrunner and Coyote cartoons were one of my granddad's favorites; and he often used to watch them with my brother and me, laughing like crazy the whole time. He was a really meticulous, responsible person in many ways; but when it came to watching cartoons, he was just a big kid!


----------



## FreeThinker

MsBrightside said:


> Thanks for posting, FT.
> 
> This song brought back some really good memories. :happy: The Roadrunner and Coyote cartoons were one of my granddad's favorites; and he often used to watch them with my brother and me, laughing like crazy the whole time. He was a really meticulous, responsible person in many ways; but when it came to watching cartoons, he was just a big kid!



Perhaps you'll appreciate what supplanted that tune, then. 

FOR HOURS




Welcome to my head.


----------



## MsBrightside

FreeThinker said:


> Perhaps you'll appreciate what supplanted that tune, then.
> 
> FOR HOURS
> 
> Welcome to my head.



Oh, yes--definitely! My favorite version of "Ride of the Valkyries."


----------



## lucca23v2

This song! I love it! and I am not a big fan of Enrique.. but I love this song!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOyx3yFANXA&index=1&list=RDoOyx3yFANXA[/ame]


----------



## fat hiker

lucca23v2 said:


> This song! I love it! and I am not a big fan of Enrique.. but I love this song!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOyx3yFANXA&index=1&list=RDoOyx3yFANXA




Why does this seem like a great counterpoint to the omnipresent Adele hit?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQHsXMglC9A[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

I wonder what this song would sound like if Adele was singing it.. 

No matter the singer, the lyrics in this song are awesome!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MFjSOwIkH4[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Come my lady, come come my lady
You're my butterfly. Sugar. Baby.


----------



## ODFFA

lucca23v2 said:


> This song! I love it! and I am not a big fan of Enrique.. but I love this song!



Enrique's collabs seem pretty decent, I'll give him that. _Bailando_ (not _Bailamos!_) has become my go-to workout song and keeps getting stuck in my head.

And, in the same vein... I know I keep pretentiously posting french shit, but.... oh my god, this song :wubu: :

(I hope the video I chose will be available in all the countries.)
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhvhYezhjOw[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Stuck in my head, but I'm enjoying it.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLoMej34zvA[/ame]


----------



## bigmac

Found a Neil Young CD at a thrift store -- now _Heart of Gold_ is on a non-stop loop in my brain. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO8kTRv4l3o[/ame]


----------



## Crumbling

Òran na Cloiche

or ..Òran na Cloiche for a less manic arrangement


and a translation of the lyrics are here

I've been composing a parody so the whole thing is going around and around,I can mix and match what I have and keep the meter

I've got a solid opening verse, a soso second verse and two half verses that don't hang properly together(which should actually be a lyric!) 

p.s. I how have two and a half rock solid verses... nearly there!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Apropos of literally nothing this was in my head at work all day.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fIVLJYaggM[/ame]



The fuck?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Really been on a kick for the Cure lately...

"Maybe Someday" is such a beautiful song


----------



## RentonBob

This song has been running through my head for the last few days

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6DdLRwnZuA&index=15&list=FLqbh3U5ovmRXLyUMntLxcSw[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

This was me when I went to parties with friends because they needed a sober friend...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKp2CrfmVfw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKp2CrfmVfw[/ame]


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Supertramp - Goodbye Stranger

Goodbye Mary, Goodbye Jane
Will we ever meet again
Feel no sorrow, feel no shame
Come tomorrow, feel no pain


----------



## azerty

[quote

And, in the same vein... I know I keep pretentiously posting french shit, but.... oh my god, this song :wubu: :

(I hope the video I chose will be available in all the countries.)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhvhYezhjOw[/quote]

Lol french shit.

This guy comes from Belgium. I like him.


----------



## MattB

The theme song from Father Ted...


----------



## Cobra Verde

Aimee Mann's "Save Me" and Audioslave's "Cochise" are a weird fucking pair of songs to be in my head at the same time, but I guess that's just where my mind is at.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

It's not exactly a _song_, but ... From last September to the end of January my partner and I rehearsed a Viennese waltz for our studio's showcase. We were putting in around ten hours a week towards the end. Our music was the _Emperor Waltz_. Now Johann Strauss the Younger is permanently conducting in my head, and I live my life in three-quarter time. It's a great piece of music, but sometimes the brass section keeps me awake at night.


----------



## BBW1972

The song stuck in my head is the new 3Doors Down--In the dark[


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Fortunes - _You've Got Your Troubles_.

I love beat, I love melody, and I love harmony. This delivered on all three. They threw in just a little counterpoint near the end and finished it with a strong, inspired coda.

Hey, post 600!


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozQ8qLMKW_s[/ame]


----------



## Pinkbelly

The new Pet Shop Boys one!!!!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD_fIuIasJ0[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

This has been running in a loop all day.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afO3IQX2Qnc[/ame]


----------



## rabbitislove

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHe1PvKALaY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHe1PvKALaY[/ame]

Getting ready to teach my senior fitness class on Tuesday :bow:


----------



## Tad

Darn it Rabbit, now a) that is going to be in my head all day, and b) I'm sad because it doesn't look like T&S are playing anywhere near here anytime soon (I've only seen them once, at a festival, but it was a great show).


----------



## rabbitislove

Tad said:


> Darn it Rabbit, now a) that is going to be in my head all day, and b) I'm sad because it doesn't look like T&S are playing anywhere near here anytime soon (I've only seen them once, at a festival, but it was a great show).



Haha sorry about that Tad. I do love me the occasional T and S


----------



## FreeThinker

Gah!

I hadn't even heard of this song until earlier today, and, while it's not even that good, it's hooky as anything, and I can't help but whistle it. 

Over and over and over...



(song starts at about the 52 second mark, after some historical context)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L2Cm90OgzKA[/ame]



Kind of reminds me of this:

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BHeoYRXmmlM[/ame]

It also conjures recollections of 'The Twizzle', from the Dick Van Dyke Show, but I couldn't find a video of it. Consider yourselves lucky.


----------



## dblbellybhm

1-877-Kars for Kids

https://youtu.be/K8UV7SAhvG4


----------



## lucca23v2

dblbellybhm said:


> 1-877-Kars for Kids
> 
> https://youtu.be/K8UV7SAhvG4



OMG!!! I so hate you right now! Now this is stuck in my head!


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgmdnxtz3Bo[/ame]


----------



## biggirlluvher

The Weight by Aretha Franklin


----------



## ODFFA

The other day while I was playing with my dogs, to amuse Sensible <3, I sang "Jesus loves the little puppies, all the puppies of the world." And now I can't get that shit out of my head :doh:


----------



## landshark

Holy Diver by Dio. For over a week now. I guess there are worse songs to have stuck in my head.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Marilyn Manson's Heart Shaped Glasses

I mentioned the phrase in another thread and there it went.....:doh:


----------



## rabbitislove

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_gWVC8mznM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_gWVC8mznM[/ame]

This ones an earworm (and makes me miss 90s Gwen Stephani).


----------



## djudex

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP4Nnek6DCo[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Chilly down by david bowe


----------



## ODFFA

Soon as I woke up this morning, my brain decided to be this asshole:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDbOK_fDu9Y[/ame]


----------



## bigmac

Ramones _I Want You Around_

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmNerf4kea4[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

This H-town staple has been bouncing around my dome of late.

Fat Pat - Tops Drop

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOU0yV2dj8U[/ame]


----------



## Cobra Verde

The term "fate worse than death" gets thrown around a lot...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj_9CiNkkn4[/ame]



Goddammit, Tad. You did that on purpose.

Now that I think about it I probably could've tolerated this on a lyrical level a year ago. Now? I'm about to re-enact the ending to _Pi_.


----------



## dwesterny

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRP6egIEABk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRP6egIEABk[/ame]


----------



## fat hiker

For several weeks, I had this one stuck in my head, after hearing it sung round the campfire at choir camp:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRP8d7hhpoQ[/ame]


----------



## fat hiker

But now this lovely piece is stuck in my head. At least the lyrics are far more compelling than the original:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=degD69wnZcY[/ame]

"LIGO feels when space is rippling through,
With a wave of
Gravitation"


----------



## ODFFA

fat hiker said:


> For several weeks, I had this one stuck in my head, after hearing it sung round the campfire at choir camp:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRP8d7hhpoQ



Speaking of which, I have this song on its god-knows-how-manieth replay. For all my gripes with South Africa, we sure do choirs well :happy:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeXxu04P1eU[/ame]


----------



## Cobra Verde

I WAS HERE BUT I DISAPEAR


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGE4dnrPPZQ[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

ODFFA said:


> "_Speaking of which, I have this song on its god-knows-how-manieth replay. For all my gripes with South Africa, we sure do choirs well_"


I thought that was really cool, I generally like stuff like that a lot, any kind of art where you can see a good number of individuals collaborating so seamlessly, on such a grand scale, but still with some measure of individuality.

I tried to google more info about it, to see more about the individual performers, the whole program (or show?) but everything about it's in Afrikaans?


----------



## ODFFA

Yakatori said:


> I thought that was really cool, I generally like stuff like that a lot, any kind of art where you can see a good number of individuals collaborating so seamlessly, on such a grand scale, but still with some measure of individuality.
> 
> I tried to google more info about it, to see more about the individual performers, the whole program (or show?) but everything about it's in Afrikaans?



Yep. The program's name gives it all away -- Varsity Sing. It's a nationwide competition for university choirs. I thiiink it was only launched this year, and it's televised on our designated "Afrikaans channel" over here. This song was by the University of Pretoria (<--- where I grew up).


----------



## Cobra Verde

My stuck-in-head playlist is on a noticeable uptick. 




[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFXkqef3Njk[/ame]


----------



## ODFFA

Me: *Incessantly hums this chorus*

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrle0x_DHBM[/ame]

MrSensible: *Starts whistling it randomly*
Me: "You're welcome."
Sensible: "You scamp!"


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Blast from the past 
https://youtu.be/_KI717gyuT0


----------



## fat hiker

Pentatonix - God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku7ohU1IGls[/ame]


----------



## Kristal

Ram & Susana - Someone Like You

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErJUBjzKWwU[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ODFFA said:


> Me: *Incessantly hums this chorus*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrle0x_DHBM
> 
> MrSensible: *Starts whistling it randomly*
> Me: "You're welcome."
> Sensible: "You scamp!"



I remember the "premiere" of that "video" when I was a kid...before MTV. It blew me away to see it. Every time I hear that song, I still remember that feeling. 
Love it!


----------



## Cheri

Nobody Does Me - Diane Schuur

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8fzsvBTGOY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8fzsvBTGOY[/ame]


----------



## Tad

Arcade Fire and Mavis Staples collaborated on a new single, all proceeds going to the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU). I heard it for the first time this morning, and while I didn’t love it at first listen it has hooked itself into my brain ever since (especially the ending, chills down my spine). 

I still prefer to buy music on CD or vinyl than to download singles, but I may have to look into buying this one (anyone know a service that lets you buy singles, without having to download some app and going through a big sign-up rigmarole? (I just want an MP3 I can stick on my phone, I don’t want to have to get involved with iTunes just for one song!)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6jma9VQEls[/ame]


----------



## rellis10

I literally cannot get this guy's whole 'Morphology' album out of my head. It's been in there for the entire week. Shame I couldn't find my favourite song from the album on youtube, but here are two of the others.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBQlGpJ_3h4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBQlGpJ_3h4[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzBbY9pHJo8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzBbY9pHJo8[/ame]


----------



## Tad

Saw Frank Turner in concert last night, and have had this in my head ever since (which makes for a pretty good day, to be honest):

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQMVHhxTtLc[/ame]


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Saw Frank Turner in concert last night, and have had this in my head ever since (which makes for a pretty good day, to be honest)



:happy: I assume he sang it at the concert? I can just imagine how well this song goes down live.

--------

Some family friends made a slideshow of their trip to Zambia with this as the soundtrack, and I fell in love. It's pretty meditative.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVvYmK04oG0[/ame]


----------



## Kristal

Procession & The Story in Your Eyes - The Moody Blues

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6EFytM1sxM[/ame]


----------



## kinkykitten

When I paint my masterpiece - Bob Dylan
[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lZQ69w8NmxI[/ame]


----------



## Tad

A recent post by Xy made this song pop back into my head:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWlOQWxIID8[/ame]


----------



## LumpySmile

I've had this old gospel song stuck in my head all day....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eZnAqchxJc[/ame]


----------



## RabbitScorpion

_The One Who Really Loves You_ -Mary Wells


----------



## FreeThinker

For some reason, this one found its way into my head:


[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LPClV1yAZsA[/ame]

Sure, that's bad enough, but that just triggered this one to return from the shadows:

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3q98WrVhaTg[/ame]


I may have watched too much television during the time I was supposed to be growing up.


----------



## lucca23v2

https://youtu.be/xG6BjRMjskA

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakatori

Unofficial Video:
_Love On The Brain_ - *Rihanna*​[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7i5qS5nCAA[/ame]


----------



## agouderia

New from Glastonbury - unplugged his voice gets to me even more ..

https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/ec584f/play/a28d2m/p056xnf0


----------



## biggirlluvher

Robert Plant - Big Log


----------



## landshark

These guys are getting old but they still don't make 'em much cooler than the boys from ZZ Top. And the women in this video...goodness. I like fat girls and that'll never change, but they've got some women on this video that are pretty easy on the eyes. I also like those old hot rods.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaIZWjItReI[/ame]


----------



## ODFFA

This is honestly one of the best written, most poetic songs in my opinion, and I've had it in my head all morning.

Weeping - Written by Dan Heymann & primarily performed by Vusi Mahlasela.

Here are the lyrics, plus some links to a bit of backstory.


----------



## Kompliziert

All day it's been Pokemon Silver music, but within the last couple minutes it's changed to Neil Cicierega's hilarious remix of Wonderwall (Wndrwll).

https://youtu.be/t9HUyHmLFzA

Incidentally, also a remix by Neil Cicierega, the following is SUCH A GOOD SONG:
https://youtu.be/mVKIva2KddY


----------



## rellis10

Since I saw them live on Monday...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzTCbaZj5HA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzTCbaZj5HA[/ame]


----------



## Tad

I started the day with cheerful and upbeat songs, but slowly chained my way through to this:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIyJheN6x7k[/ame]

Good tune, but not exactly uplifting.


----------



## FreeThinker

Uplifting or not, listen to the kind of high quality music you want to, and Foxtrot Tango Whiskey.


----------



## swamptoad

I think that I keep getting Fleetwood Mac songs stuck in my head. This is probably because our radio-station has been playing their songs the past few times I've driven somewhere in my car.


----------



## Kristal

Ferry Tayle Twin Souls


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOL4SfLrXqo[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I had Brandy by Looking Glass stuck in my head all day yesterday. Sheesh


----------



## LeoGibson

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I had Brandy by Looking Glass stuck in my head all day yesterday. Sheesh



Well at least shes a fine girl and what a good wife shed be.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> Well at least she’s a fine girl and what a good wife she’d be.



In a town full of sailors, you'd think poor Brandy could find someone to make her forget that guy....
That or Brandy needs to move 

Funniest part, though, is that I sung a bit of the song out load....so my co-worker started whislling it. We share an office together....both sitting in silence while working....randomly singing and whistling about poor ol' Brandy :doh:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Britney Spears My Only Wish Christmas song,heard it in a store last night and cant keep it out of my head!


----------



## SoVerySoft

"Indiana Wants Me"

Heard it on the radio Friday (first time in probably 30 years!) and it's been running through my head ever since.


----------



## ODFFA

Specifically the orchestral version ^.^

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzXEEChid6I[/ame]


----------



## Tad

Got the boy to watch "Cassablanca" last night (he liked it!) ... but guess what song is stuck in my head now? :doh:


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> Got the boy to watch *"Cassablanca"* last night (he liked it!) ... but guess what song is stuck in my head now? :doh:



Cassa bianca -or - Caja blanca - white bank in Italian or Spanish is a movie ... ??? 

Or is it Casablanca - Dar el Beida in Arabic - the coastal city in Morocco, immortalized by Humphrey Bogart and Ingrid Bergman .....

And there are worse songs to have in a mental endless loop.


----------



## Tad

One 's', one Bogart, one Bergman, one poster who apparently never read the title carefully lo these many years :doh:


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Got the boy to watch "Cassablanca" last night (he liked it!) ... but guess what song is stuck in my head now? :doh:



La Marseillaise? 

"Aux armes, citoyens..." That is one of the best scenes in the movie!


----------



## fat hiker

The song I have stuck in my head now is "Better When I'm Dancing" by Meghan Trainor - all due to that great video with the Nash Metropolitan in it!


----------



## ODFFA

fat hiker said:


> La Marseillaise?
> 
> "Aux armes, citoyens..." That is one of the best scenes in the movie!



I don't know if that's the one Tad meant, but now it's stuck in my head, too 



fat hiker said:


> The song I have stuck in my head now is "Better When I'm Dancing" by Meghan Trainor - all due to that great video with the Nash Metropolitan in it!



Heh, I hadn't heard it until now. I love it. I'm predicting an inevitable new Zumba class favourite &#128131;


----------



## agouderia

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWuejWyk4Ts[/ame]

... definitely no. 2 on the powerful national anthems that easily get stuck in your head: Il Canto degli Italiani

Especially Gianluigi Buffon's fervor singing it - Gigi ci manchi già ...


----------



## hommecreux

E.L.O. - The Diary of Horace Wimp

If you haven't listened to one of their albums stoned, I don't think you can say you've lived. I love this song, and I can't get it out of my head. It might have something to do with having the whole E.L.O. discography on random repeat while I'm programming. lol

HORACE WIMP! 
THIS IS YOUR LIFE!
GO OUT AND FIND, YOURSELF A WIFE!
Take a Stand and Be a Man!
And you will have, a great life plan.
You can doooo iiiitttttttt.....

Horace met the girl! She was small and she was veeeerrrrryyyyy preeeettttyyyyy! 
He thought he was in love! 
He was afraid. Uh Oh.

Story of my MF life haha.


----------



## ODFFA

hommecreux said:


> Story of my MF life haha.



Music is amazingly therapeutic like that 

I'm cheating a bit here since I already kinda-posted this song to the happy thread. But it will not leave me, so here it is uh-gain. This time in higher quality auditory form. Bacon shakin' time!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2wUJNd8QXE[/ame]


----------



## LeoGibson

Three days now this one is bouncing through my head off and on!! Listen at your own peril!

click me


----------



## MattB

I can top that...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrJky8YuTr4[/ame]


----------



## fat hiker

MattB said:


>



Cutting Crew! Cool! Thanks for posting that!

We recently got Sirius XM for the car, and the '80s on 8' channel is getting a lot of 'ear time'....


----------



## dwesterny

The chorus... I can't stop it.


----------



## FreeThinker

dwesterny said:


> The chorus... I can't stop it.



I curse you.

I'll grant you that the harmonies are good. And the rhyme structure. And the melody, even.

I'll also allow as how butter on a Pop Tart sounds like a tasty serving suggestion.

OK, I'll admit that it's better written, better performed, and based on a more appealing notion than most of what I hear on the radio any given week.

But I curse you, nonetheless.

I don't want to...it just somehow seems that I _should. _


----------



## dwesterny




----------



## MattB




----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## MattB




----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

BigElectricKat said:


>



I LOVE this song!Remember my mom singing her songs and trying to sing along.Such a pretty song.


----------



## Jay78

Intergalactic-Beastie Boys


----------



## Sir Jeffrey




----------



## BigElectricKat

Sir Jeffrey said:


>



I probably listen to this song three times a week!


----------



## BigElectricKat

This week it's back to Madness by Muse!


----------



## DragonFly




----------



## Sir Jeffrey




----------



## Sir Jeffrey




----------



## Fatonly

dublover42 said:


> I have had "Feelin Myself" by will.i.am stuck in my head for the last 2 days! That stupid (yet awesome) bassline has been haunting me! gaaah!
> 
> What songs are currently stuck in your head?


Jelena karleusa - Bankina )


----------



## BigElectricKat

This past weekend I've had Lou Rawls - You'll Never Find stuck in my head.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I think this is one of the greatest songs ever recorded.


----------



## MattB

Led Zeppelin- Whole Lotta Love. 

Not the first time either.


----------



## ODFFA




----------



## Lizzie_Jones




----------



## MattB

Send help.


----------



## DragonFly

Having a rough time being alone- some days are me and Willie, crying and singing the blues


----------



## agouderia

I seem to currently be having advanced sillyness issues - can't get this out of my head....


----------



## DragonFly

This one. Heheh 
https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wUr5/pine-sol-bathroom


----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## agouderia

Utter musical eclecticism going on right now ...


----------



## BigElectricKat

Appropriately, this one:


----------



## BigElectricKat

Oh, and this one. Wondering if anyone has ever heard this song before?


----------



## BBW1972




----------



## OriginalCyn

"Let Me Down Easy" by Chris Isaak.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## blackcaesarbhm

Midnight Rider Willie Nelson


----------



## ODFFA

When the song is called Pennywhistle, but you're all about that tuba = musical FFAism 
(Gets especially tuba-rific as the song progresses.)


----------



## kgknight

The Impossible Dream.


----------



## bigisland

Stand by me / playing for change


----------



## MRdobolina

her name is noelle ...


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## squeezablysoft

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A radio jingle from my youth:
> 
> "It's time to feed the chickens!
> Get up and feed the chickens!
> They'll be plenty bigger 'fore we're done.
> It's time to feed the chickens!
> Get up and feed the chickens!
> Feed 'em with Purina Three-in-One!"



This made me laugh for some reason, lol! I think it's the exclamation points, like we're just so super excited to get up and go feed those chickens!


----------



## squeezablysoft

MattB said:


> Mahna-mahna...



Doot doot ta do doot.


----------



## squeezablysoft

ODFFA said:


> The other day while I was playing with my dogs, to amuse Sensible <3, I sang "Jesus loves the little puppies, all the puppies of the world." And now I can't get that shit out of my head :doh:



Aww! Sometimes I'd sing a puppy version of Sheldon's Soft Kitty song from The Big Bang Theory to my puppy: "Soft puppy, warm puppy, little ball of fluff, happy puppy, sleepy puppy, ruff, ruff, ruff".


----------



## squeezablysoft

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I remember the "premiere" of that "video" when I was a kid...before MTV. It blew me away to see it. Every time I hear that song, I still remember that feeling.
> Love it!



Last time I heard it was in an ad for a diabetes medicine. *sigh* The aging process hits all of us eventually, doesn't it?


----------



## squeezablysoft

dwesterny said:


>




Is it weird if this song always seems to pop into your head right after you have sex with yourself?


----------



## squeezablysoft

Lizzie_Jones said:


>




I once read an article about weekend overeating that had the title "Saturday Night Feeder" (I could actually use one of those tonight too!), lol!


----------



## RVGleason

squeezablysoft said:


> Doot doot ta do doot.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## BigElectricKat

MRdobolina said:


> her name is noelle ...


Mr. Bob Doblina?


----------



## RVGleason

BigElectricKat said:


> Mr. Bob Doblina?


----------



## bigisland

Redemption song


----------



## 1claire

_Whoever said money can't solve your problems
Must not have had enough money to solve 'em_

7 Rings by Ariana Grande, I have been listening to this song for more that a week now.


----------



## bigisland

1claire said:


> _Whoever said money can't solve your problems
> Must not have had enough money to solve 'em_
> 
> 7 Rings by Ariana Grande, I have been listening to this song for more that a week now.


1claire what type of music do you play


----------



## agouderia

"Maybe It's Time" - Bradley Cooper in "A Star is Born"


----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## Jay78

LizzieJones said:


>



Ohhh that’s an ear worm!!


----------



## Crumbling

Local band has become something of an obsession. It's a glorious mix of traditional forms, rock, parody and outright lunacy. They just released this video and announced a date for their album.

But this.... this is the earworm.


----------



## Yakatori

Crumbling said:


> _....glorious mix of traditional forms, rock, parody and outright lunacy.
> 
> But this.... this is the earworm._


Yeah, I kind of like how they keep all of that in some kind of balance. The video, also, really helps to make it _accessible_, _relatable_, etc...for someone like me, with my frame of reference.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Elfcat

Just saw part of SNL's Weekend Update where they played Trump Jr talking at a rally, and Colin Jost commented that this was like going to a Metallica concert only to hear poetry from their children. Kat and I both said to each other, "I'd rather hear poetry from Little Jimmy or Lars the Second than anything from Trump's kids ever!"

So the song stuck in my head right now is _And Justice For All._


----------



## ODFFA

I just discovered this (very timiously, I might add) and I absolutely cannot stop listening to it.


----------



## wrenchboy

Dream Police by Cheap Trick


----------



## Volt01

The one song from the jetsons movie by tiffany, you and me


----------



## Dan DeLeon

After I heard this tune on a jazz station, I deliberately looked it up on the Internet.

Now . . . not a day goes by when it does not relentlessly play within my brain.

I . . . think . . . that . . . I . . . am . . . going . . . to . . . hurt . . . somebody . . . .


----------



## Shotha

I love this song.


----------



## Volt01

Juice Newton Angel of the morning


----------



## landshark




----------



## Shotha




----------



## Dan DeLeon

​


----------



## Emmy

Shotha said:


> I love this song.



whats this about!?


----------



## Shotha

Emmy said:


> whats this about!?



It's a love song about the moon.

You can't find a fault with the moon
because it spreads beauty
on Creation every night.

I am jealous of the moon
which always wanders
because it sees her whom I love
at night as it goes on its way.

As you pass by her door
oh moon of mine, stop,
greet her for me and then
continue on your course,
greet her for me and then
continue on your course.

Oh sun of mine, I ask of you
to set very quickly,
so that you don't see the moon, at dawn
because you'll envy it.

Oh moon of mine, who travels the skies,
come a little closer,
so that it's light, so that my love
can reach her home.

As you pass by her door,
oh moon of mine, remember
how many nights we passed,
she and I, with you,
how many nights we passed,
she and I, with you.

As you pass by her door,
oh moon of mine, remember
how many nights we passed,
she and I, with you,
how many nights we passed,
she and I, with you.....


----------



## Emmy

Shotha said:


> It's a love song about the moon.
> 
> You can't find a fault with the moon
> because it spreads beauty
> on Creation every night.
> 
> I am jealous of the moon
> which always wanders
> because it sees her whom I love
> at night as it goes on its way.
> 
> As you pass by her door
> oh moon of mine, stop,
> greet her for me and then
> continue on your course,
> greet her for me and then
> continue on your course.
> 
> Oh sun of mine, I ask of you
> to set very quickly,
> so that you don't see the moon, at dawn
> because you'll envy it.
> 
> Oh moon of mine, who travels the skies,
> come a little closer,
> so that it's light, so that my love
> can reach her home.
> 
> As you pass by her door,
> oh moon of mine, remember
> how many nights we passed,
> she and I, with you,
> how many nights we passed,
> she and I, with you.
> 
> As you pass by her door,
> oh moon of mine, remember
> how many nights we passed,
> she and I, with you,
> how many nights we passed,
> she and I, with you.....


thats beautiful


----------



## Dan DeLeon

​


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Dan DeLeon

> You can't find a fault with the moon
> because it spreads beauty
> on Creation every night.



Don't tell that to Lawrence Talbot!





. . . and Dr. Wilfred Glendon!

​


----------



## loonerman

It was Battle Hymn of the Republic earlier today.


----------



## Dan DeLeon

​


----------



## Volt01

George Michael- Father figure


----------



## ODFFA

Since before even opening my eyes this morning.


----------



## waldo

Harlequin 'I Did It for Love' (from 1982) This is a Canadian band from Winnipeg, Manitoba


----------



## Still a Skye fan

"This Land is Your Land"

I heard the Woody Guthrie version on the radio while driving to work this morning and it's still stuck in my head.

It's making me feel sort of folksy today and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## landshark




----------



## Dan DeLeon

A triple shot by that John named Elton:





​


----------



## Dan DeLeon

​


----------



## HUGEisElegant

"Rock Lobster" by the B-52s. Thanks, @DragonFly!


----------



## syabloveschub

Talk by Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Volt01

Juke box hero- fourgiener. (wasted my entire play card on guitar hero arcade with that one song)


----------



## HUGEisElegant

_The Sound of Silence _- Simon & Garfunkel (1964)

Specifically this version. What the heck did you do to me @Emmy??? lol


----------



## BouncingBoy

No clue why but I've woke up the past 2 days thinking of an old Chubby Checker song......The Hucklebuck!


----------



## Volt01

Fortunate son- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## squeezablysoft

Moving in at UNF in 45 days and counting (August 17)!


----------



## RVGleason

Re-listened to this song by The Who about a bloke named ‘Little Billy’ who though picked on because of his size, comes out alright at the end and has the last laugh on his bullying classmates.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

I've had this song caught in my head all day. I haven't listened to it for a couple years and all of a sudden it came out of nowhere and played over and over in my head today. lol A great short-lived Chicago band from the late 60s (@Emmy  ).


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

Recently discovered that there was a musical called ‘The Ghost of Daniel Lambert’ based on the life of Old England’s heaviest man. This is one of the songs from the musical.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## goodman4ssbbw

"Devil Take the Hindmost" - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## ODFFA




----------



## Shotha

Tillirkotissa sung by Anna Vissi


----------



## Grizzlybear

Cross-Eyed Mary by Jethro Tull


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

"Cross-eyed and Painless" - Talking Heads


----------



## Shotha




----------



## Jay78

Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## hmfinau

Buffalo Soldier..Bob Marley


----------



## Shotha

I bought some amaranth muesli from a shop that I buy nice snack foods from. I thought, "I know a little Greek song that mentions amaranth." I haven't been able to get the song out of my head since.


----------



## Kazak




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## Emmy

I dont wanna be a chicken... I dont wanna be a duck ... so i shake my @@


----------



## Jay78

Emmy said:


> I dont wanna be a chicken... I dont wanna be a duck ... so i shake my @@


Oh thanks for that now it’s in my head lol


----------



## Emmy

Jay78 said:


> Oh thanks for that now it’s in my head lol


it was that aaand the song that never ends lol


----------



## Jay78

Emmy said:


> it was that aaand the song that never ends lol


Oh good lord


----------



## RVGleason

Emmy said:


> it was that aaand the song that never ends lol


----------



## Emmy

RVGleason said:


>


----------



## Shotha

At the moment, the Japanese cherry trees are in blossom in New Zealand. I can't get the song Sakura Sakura out of my head. It's about the cherry blossoms. This is a beautiful instrumental version.


----------



## loonerman

Since I’ve been watching The Ranch on Netflix, it’s “Mamas Don’t Let Your Babies Grow Up to be Cowboys”.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

"The Creator Has a Master Plan" by The Brooklyn Funk Essentials.


----------



## Shotha

I still can't get that Japanese song out of my head.


----------



## Shotha

Still the Japanese song.


----------



## loonerman




----------



## Barrett

Sometimes it's the stuff playing in the background that gets stuck the hardest.

This was playing in the background of a Twitch stream I was watching yesterday.
It done got stuck real good.


----------



## Tempere

Peter Gabriel “Sledgehammer”


----------



## Volt01

little canadian hit about the beach boys singer


----------



## Mel KM

“You’re Dead” by Norma Tanega


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Total Logic from the soundtrack of Star Trek: The Motion Picture by Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## AuntHen

I Am Mine ~Pearl Jam


----------



## Barrett




----------



## penguin




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sometimes great videogames make great music. Music that get stuck in your head for many years. Here is one tune from Namco's Ridge Racer!


----------



## Mel KM

Colonial Warrior said:


> Sometimes great videogames make great music. Music that get stuck in your head for many years. Here is one tune from Namco's Ridge Racer!




Omg that is a nightmare of a song to get stuck in your head!


----------



## Mel KM

Jack swears by Bohemian Rhapsody as a way to push stuck songs out of your head. I have to admit, it hasn’t failed me yet.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Colonial Warrior said:


> Sometimes great videogames make great music. Music that get stuck in your head for many years. Here is one tune from Namco's Ridge Racer!




That was nice!—and i’m not a gamer.

I had no idea how much music video games had until hearing The Video Game Music Show on KSPC Claremont (California) for the first time, likely back around 2000. Still running today, though due to restrictive California lockdowns, it’s pre-recorded rather than live (and i don’t know if it’s new pre-records or just re-runs).

Unfortunately that station does not make its recorded show archives publicly available, so the only way to hear it is streaming (or listening locally over 88.7 MHz FM) when it is scheduled, which is Sunday 5-7 PM Pacific Time, currently UTC-8 which would make it 1-3 AM UTC, or if i’m reading things correctly 9-11 PM Atlantic Standard Time, which looks like it may cover Coamo, P.R.

Apparently they stopped logging playlists when the first lockdown started back in March. Nevertheless, one can look at these older playlists to get an idea of whether listening to the program might be appealing or not.

The KSPC Listen Live page has the various options for hearing them (whatever is live airing at a given moment).

I’m fond of their genuine oldies show Forward Into The Past, which plays songs from the dawn of recorded music (e.g. cylinder records) through about the 1950s, sometimes newer. DJ Randy Brian is a walking encyclopedia of music from this era, to the point of having written liner notes for any number of reissue CDs. This also airs Sunday, 2-5 PM Pacific Time (just before The Video Game Music Show). 2-3 and 4-5 are music, typically revolving around one or more themes, the theme usually being seasonal or timely for each week. 3-4 PM is an hour of usually 2 half hour old time radio shows: dramas, soap operas, comedies, usually with all the original commercials, network jingles, etc. I don’t listen to it every week (and i always skip the old time radio hour), but when one’s in the mood for it, it’s educational in a fun way as well as entertaining.



Mel KM said:


> Jack swears by Bohemian Rhapsody as a way to push stuck songs out of your head. I have to admit, it hasn’t failed me yet.



How does that work when Bohemian Rhapsody itself is the stuck song? This has happened to several people i know over the years.
(Spectacular avatar pic, BTW)


----------



## Mel KM

Sonic Purity said:


> That was nice!—and i’m not a gamer.
> 
> I had no idea how much music video games had until hearing The Video Game Music Show on KSPC Claremont (California) for the first time, likely back around 2000. Still running today, though due to restrictive California lockdowns, it’s pre-recorded rather than live (and i don’t know if it’s new pre-records or just re-runs).
> 
> Unfortunately that station does not make its recorded show archives publicly available, so the only way to hear it is streaming (or listening locally over 88.7 MHz FM) when it is scheduled, which is Sunday 5-7 PM Pacific Time, currently UTC-8 which would make it 1-3 AM UTC, or if i’m reading things correctly 9-11 PM Atlantic Standard Time, which looks like it may cover Coamo, P.R.
> 
> Apparently they stopped logging playlists when the first lockdown started back in March. Nevertheless, one can look at these older playlists to get an idea of whether listening to the program might be appealing or not.
> 
> The KSPC Listen Live page has the various options for hearing them (whatever is live airing at a given moment).
> 
> I’m fond of their genuine oldies show Forward Into The Past, which plays songs from the dawn of recorded music (e.g. cylinder records) through about the 1950s, sometimes newer. DJ Randy Brian is a walking encyclopedia of music from this era, to the point of having written liner notes for any number of reissue CDs. This also airs Sunday, 2-5 PM Pacific Time (just before The Video Game Music Show). 2-3 and 4-5 are music, typically revolving around one or more themes, the theme usually being seasonal or timely for each week. 3-4 PM is an hour of usually 2 half hour old time radio shows: dramas, soap operas, comedies, usually with all the original commercials, network jingles, etc. I don’t listen to it every week (and i always skip the old time radio hour), but when one’s in the mood for it, it’s educational in a fun way as well as entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> How does that work when Bohemian Rhapsody itself is the stuck song? This has happened to several people i know over the years.
> (Spectacular avatar pic, BTW)


Thank you! 
lol I don’t know, I’ll have to ask him what to do if Bohemian Rhapsody IS the song you have stuck in your head!


----------



## JackCivelli

Mel KM said:


> Thank you!
> lol I don’t know, I’ll have to ask him what to do if Bohemian Rhapsody IS the song you have stuck in your head!


Listen to bohemian rhapsody BACKWARDS


----------



## Lear

From the Final Fantasy XIV soundtrack, the theme for The Lost City of Amdapor (Hard).


----------



## Tad

I have had Amanda Palmer's "The Killing Type" in my head most of the week.
Here just for the music or

here for the full Amanda Palmer drama version (love her music, but some of her videos can be a bit much for me)


----------



## RVGleason

This.


----------



## MattB

Torture.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

right now it's Jason Mraz I Won't Give Up, been singing it in my head


----------



## Barrett




----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> Torture.




So funny, Matt. I was listening to CS&N recently and purposely skipped this one.


----------



## littlefairywren

If I Had a Hammer! I woke up with it in my head (why?), and it's driving me nutty.


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> If I Had a Hammer! I woke up with it in my head (why?), and it's driving me nutty.


LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA IDIDNOTREADWHATYOUJUSTWROTECUZIDONOTWANTITSTUCKINMYHEAD LALALALALALALALALALA

*clicks on Marrakesh Express*


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Oh L'amour - I had this melody in my head since - I cannot remember. I never knew which song it was and - finally I found it.


----------



## Sonic Purity

The guitar (occasionally orchestral) jangle poppy loveliness of Craft Spells circa 2014 performing Breaking the Angle Against the Tide

No need to break out Bohemian Rhapsody nor Marrakesh Express: glad to have this one looping.


----------



## FAinPA

Dancing Queen by ABBA. Complete mystery how it got there. All weekend I was humming the main part of the score from Last of the Mohicans, which was great.


----------



## littlefairywren

FAinPA said:


> Dancing Queen by ABBA. Complete mystery how it got there. All weekend I was humming the main part of the score from Last of the Mohicans, which was great.


You could do a lot worse than Dancing Queen


----------



## Colonial Warrior

littlefairywren said:


> You could do a lot worse than Dancing Queen


Anything from the Beatles or the Rolling Stones!


----------



## MattB

Boy, I sure am glad Marrakesh Express is out of my head...or am I?


----------



## FAinPA

"Container" by Fiona Apple; better known as the song during the opening credits of The Affair from Showtime, which I am re-watching in a binge this week.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha and here I was thinking that Marrakesh Express was a nasty ear-worm.


MattB said:


> Boy, I sure am glad Marrakesh Express is out of my head...or am I?


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> If I Had a Hammer! I woke up with it in my head (why?), and it's driving me nutty.


Maybe because you are Australian?


----------



## Joker

OK not a song but a full live concert of Queen before overdubbing and just live as 1975 could be.
Every now and then I save something special for my friends. Now once you get past the Dull BBC intro it is all full Queen without overdubbing.


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> If I Had a Hammer! I woke up with it in my head (why?), and it's driving me nutty.


----------



## littlefairywren

Joker said:


>



Nope! Cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

So I take you all have songs with lyrics stuck in your head?
I am dealing with this at the moment...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Currently, this music from Star Trek V: The Final Frontier is stuck in my head. I just want to be in a place like this right now!


----------



## MattB

I think the worst earworms are the ones that land in your head with zero reason or context.


----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> I think the worst earworms are the ones that land in your head with zero reason or context.




Hey Matt,
Not to go off on a tangent on this thread but do you remember years ago, that thread you had with awful music (yet was so hilarious)? I am trying to remember that one band you played where the music was so off key... I can't remember the name!!!


----------



## MattB

Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!




Yessss!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Fuzzy

It's a catchy tune.. hard to shake during late night Minecraft sessions..


----------



## littlefairywren

MattB said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!



When I can't get to sleep tonight (insomnia), this will make me start chuckling


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Christmas time is usually the time for these movies "Bud Spencer & Terrence Hill" at least they are called like that over here. 









Bud Spencer - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





From since I can remember this song always got stuck in my head. Funny at the beginning but quite annoying after a while...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


> Christmas time is usually the time for these movies "Bud Spencer & Terrence Hill" at least they are called like that over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bud Spencer - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From since I can remember this song always got stuck in my head. Funny at the beginning but quite annoying after a while...



I also remember those movies of that fantastic duo of Terrence Hill and Bud Spencer.


----------



## Fuzzy




----------



## DazzlingAnna

I am not proud of myself.
Go directly to min 1:13


----------



## AuntHen

I heard this at the grocery store recently and now its stuck in my head (especially the "what if I were Romeo in black jeans" line). I haven't heard this in forever.


----------



## MattB

Enjoy!!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I updated my 90s playlist 

found this gem...


----------



## Barrett

DazzlingAnna said:


> I updated my 90s playlist
> 
> found this gem...



Interesting...

When I see that song title, I think of a different song (with the same title), from the '80s:

Howard Jones -- Things Can Only Get Better


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Barrett said:


> Interesting...
> 
> When I see that song title, I think of a different song (with the same title), from the '80s:
> 
> Howard Jones -- Things Can Only Get Better



definitely 80s though


----------



## MattB

It's a nice a place...


----------



## littlefairywren

MattB said:


> It's a nice a place...



I'd say thank you for my day's ear-worm, but you might get the idea that I like it lol. Ugh! Proof that Australian's have odd taste was how popular this was.


----------



## MattB

Canadians have odd tastes as well. I remember when that was played constantly on the radio, but I had no idea he was Australian.


----------



## littlefairywren

MattB said:


> Canadians have odd tastes as well. I remember when that was played constantly on the radio, but I had no idea he was Australian.


I think he was from the US, @MattB, but moved here. Aussies loved him! 


This morning, in the wee hours, this arrived and hasn't budged. The more I try to distract myself, the louder it gets.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

"... he ain't got a car but he drives you insane..."


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


> "... he ain't got a car but he drives you insane..."



I just remember it from my days of college. Even I sang it many times!

I'm too sexy for my love
Too sexy for love, love, love...
...is going to leave me!

And I'm too sexy for this song!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Speaking of sexyfullness, here is the entrance song for WWF/WWE superstar Shawn Michaels. I love it and is my best guess the late Sherri Martel was at the chorus!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

today with exactly these moves


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I just love this music theme and scene from Star Trek Beyond!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

recently reminded of this song
Reality - Richard Sanderson.



I am 100% sure this will be stuck in my head for a while...


----------



## littlefairywren

My apologies hehe. This is a painful "stuck in your head" and also a bit disgusting. It was actually one of my father's favourites, that popped into my head last night. 
Lonnie Donegan - Does Your Chewing Gum Lose it's Flavour?


----------



## MattB

I love you Dims. I do. But...the curse must be broken...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I think this is the original version



have fun, enjoy it.

English ....do it, do it again


----------



## Colonial Warrior

This 80s song is one of my favorites for a Friday night.

It reminds me the time I got local newspapers and the National Enquirer just to read the personal ads.

I was to too shy then and never ever dared to answer one. Believe me, I have changed so much from then.

But I enjoyed to read them in the wants to know what ladies want from a man. Also my favorite ones are from English speaking ladies who identified themselves as fat.

It's titled Escape but it's best known as the Piña Colada Song.

The Piña Colada is a drink very popular in the time. It's made of this ingredients:

Pineapple juice
Coconut milk
White rum (very optional)
Ice

And for the topping:
Pineapple slices
Cherries
Whipped cream

It's made in blender like a frappe.

In the following image you can see it with a skewer. A classic 80s combination at the public parties.




Escape (The Piña Colada Song) by Rupert Holmes


----------



## SSBHM

Just heard an oldie - It's only Rock'n Roll from the Stones, but even though it's not the song I heard, now I keep thinking of I Can't Get No... Satisfaction. lol


----------



## SSBHM

Colonial Warrior said:


> This 80s song is one of my favorites for a Friday night.
> 
> It reminds me the time I got local newspapers and the National Enquirer just to read the personal ads.
> 
> I was to too shy then and never ever dared to answer one. Believe me, I have changed so much from then.
> 
> But I enjoyed to read them in the wants to know what ladies want from a man. Also my favorite ones are from English speaking ladies who identified themselves as fat.
> 
> It's titled Escape but it's best known as the Piña Colada Song.
> 
> The Piña Colada is a drink very popular in the time. It's made of this ingredients:
> 
> Pineapple juice
> Coconut milk
> White rum (very optional)
> Ice
> 
> And for the topping:
> Pineapple slices
> Cherries
> Whipped cream
> 
> It's made in blender like a frappe.
> 
> In the following image you can see it with a skewer. A classic 80s combination at the public parties.
> 
> View attachment 139374
> 
> 
> Escape (The Piña Colada Song) by Rupert Holmes



now hungry and thirsty, lol


----------



## Barrett

Genesis -- Dodo/Lurker


----------



## DazzlingAnna

This song needs to go out of my head...

luv - you're the greatest lover


----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> This song needs to go out of my head...
> 
> luv - you're the greatest lover



oh great, YouTube suggested as following song Middle of the road "Chirpy chirpy cheep cheep" aaaargh...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


> This song needs to go out of my head...
> 
> luv - you're the greatest lover



I understand why! Not everything made in the 70s and 80s was good music!


----------



## AuntHen

Well, ok.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

AuntHen said:


> Well, ok.



hmm yeah great


----------



## Colonial Warrior

This should be out of anyone's head!


----------



## AuntHen

You're welcome!


----------



## littlefairywren

When fruit becomes dangerous!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I'll add this one...


----------



## littlefairywren

This is stuck, but for me it's a good stuck.
Breathless - William Prince


----------



## littlefairywren

The cutest ear-worm I've had in ages. I miss the Swedish Chef.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

This one it's stuck in my head for the whole day!

I never heard nothing about a progressive rock band Focus save a song named Hocus Pocus in the 2014 version of Robocop. 

A friend of mine then told me that was not the best song of Focus. 

Recently I had the chance of listening something from them and I have found this 70s gold!


----------



## AuntHen

Chew chew chew...


----------



## Ncmomof4

The ultimate stuck in your head song


----------



## littlefairywren

The best part is at the end of the song, and it's running through my head...
Dr. Frank N. Furter in "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" - I see you shiver with anticipation


----------



## DazzlingAnna

This one is stuck in my head for quite a while now... Yeah!



and thats why:
Look at 1:02 - and try to focus on which I fail


----------



## AuntHen

I've been watching a lot of Fonzie clips ayyyyy


----------



## Colonial Warrior

AuntHen said:


> I've been watching a lot of Fonzie clips ayyyyy



One of my favorite series!


----------



## ScreamingChicken




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Breakaway by The Producers


----------



## SensoriumPanda

Shake, Shake Senora by Harry Belafonte (thanks to my wonderful and amazing @ODFFA )


----------



## fat hiker

"Home I'll be" by Rita.

This is not the greatest video of the song, unfortunately. I prefer my CD!


----------



## littlefairywren

ScreamingChicken said:


>



You'd be readily adopted by Australia, @ScreamingChicken, after that post. It's a requirement to being considered a "true blue" Aussie, to have a love of AC/DC. It's dangerous to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

It's Thursday! It's from my favorite game series of all time, Gradius!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I was listening to some Peggy Lee at work yesterday and I still have "Fever" stuck in my head.


----------



## MattB

If you know, you know...


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Yup, I've had that tune stuck in my head many times


----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## __tinyfox

"Silk" by Wolf Alice.

"Your broad shoulders, my wet tears,
You're alive and I'm still here
As some half-human creature thing
Can you bring life to anything? Ooh
('Take this to make you better'
Though eventually you'll die)
If you don't love me, don't tell me
I've never asked who and I'll never ask why
("It's such a shame, she used to be so delightful")
Well, whose fault is that, if it wasn't Mum and Dad's?
'Well it must be yours'
We'll have none of that, no"


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I


__tinyfox said:


> "Silk" by Wolf Alice.
> 
> "Your broad shoulders, my wet tears,
> You're alive and I'm still here
> As some half-human creature thing
> Can you bring life to anything? Ooh
> ('Take this to make you better'
> Though eventually you'll die)
> If you don't love me, don't tell me
> I've never asked who and I'll never ask why
> ("It's such a shame, she used to be so delightful")
> Well, whose fault is that, if it wasn't Mum and Dad's?
> 'Well it must be yours'
> We'll have none of that, no"


I didn't knew that. Nice song! Thanks for sharing, _tinyfox!


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## fat hiker

Earlier today this one was stuck in my head:


----------



## FAinPA

Nobody Does It Better
-Carly Simon


----------



## landshark

Colonial Warrior said:


>





From Foreigner's 1987 Inside Information! I heard another one from that same album, Say You Will, just yesterday while leaving a grocery store. Under rated album if you ask me. Some are critical of it because by 1987 Foreigner was a left over hard rock band, but there are some thumpers on that one. With some synth-pop influence mixed in for good measure, because, well, it was 1987!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

landshark said:


> From Foreigner's 1987 Inside Information! I heard another one from that same album, Say You Will, just yesterday while leaving a grocery store. Under rated album if you ask me. Some are critical of it because by 1987 Foreigner was a left over hard rock band, but there are some thumpers on that one. With some synth-pop influence mixed in for good measure, because, well, it was 1987!


I also love Say Your Will. Nice memories of late 1987 and early 1988!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Colonial Warrior

From the 1984 movie Sixteen Candles!


----------



## CPProp

ELO - Hold on Tight


----------



## Jessebelle

The new Saved by the Bell theme song. It kind of grows on you.


----------



## Anjula

IF YOU LIKE PIÑA COLADAAAAAAA
seriously, it’s insane, this song has been in my head for the past week. I even made pina colada Jell-O shots lol just to kinda “go with the flow”


----------



## Barrett

Passionate Kisses -- Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Katrina & The Waves " Walking On Sunshine"


----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> Katrina & The Waves " Walking On Sunshine"



Is this a good or bad kind of stuck, hon? I had a friend that listened to this, and only this when driving, on a persistent loop. ON A PERSISTENT LOOP. We're no longer friends (ha, not because of the song), but I sure don't miss being trapped in a metal container with Katrina.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

littlefairywren said:


> Is this a good or bad kind of stuck, hon? I had a friend that listened to this, and only this when driving, on a persistent loop. ON A PERSISTENT LOOP. We're no longer friends (ha, not because of the song), but I sure don't miss being trapped in a metal container with Katrina.


It doesn't need to be a bad kind of stuck, does it? It is definitely a good one!


----------



## AuntHen

Lately, whenever the little rooster in the chicken yard does his little "wing dance" for a hen, I start singing Whitney Houston's "Ohhh I wanna dance with somebody" 
Now the song has been stuck in my head for days


----------



## littlefairywren

Starship - Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now
I love this song, and thanks to an intensive marketing push by Subaru on our televisions over here right now, it's become my daily earworm.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Laserkraft3D - Nein, Mann!



There is an version with English lyrics out there but that's definitely not stuck in my head... Nein, Mann!


----------



## AuntHen

From Grease 2 (my older sister used to drive me nuts playing this soundtrack)


----------



## CPProp

Had the misfortune to hear this on the radio this morning from back in the 60's .

Ian Wallace - I Can't Do My Bally Bottom Button Up


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Jane by Jefferson Starship


----------



## Jay78

ScreamingChicken said:


> Jane by Jefferson Starship



Jane Jane Jane


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## TheShannan

Miley KILLED this song . I didn't even know it was her at first


----------



## Colonial Warrior

It is on my head because is Saturday!


----------



## MattB

Two days straight. I've never even been to Indiana!!!


----------



## AuntHen

TheShannan said:


> Miley KILLED this song ❤. I didn't even know it was her at first



Yikes. No offense but I do not like her cover of this.


----------



## Billl

Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here. I play it on guitar at least once at the end of the day.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Bruno Mars - Just the way you are.



And for some inexplicable reason, I completely lost my composure when I heard the song on the radio this afternoon.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Summer is coming and here is a loving memory of summer 1983!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Throwback Thursday!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I have this. Unfortunately there is not a ssbbw club here pandemic or not.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Everyday this is stuck in my head it should be a good day...

Seeed - Shake Baby Shake


----------



## RVGleason

Yesterday was our fifth wedding anniversary and this tune was on both our minds!


----------



## MattB

OOOOOWEEEEEEEE! There's a storm coming.


----------



## AuntHen

@MattB I would like your post but a commercial has ruined this song.


----------



## AuntHen

Lunch Lady Land song. 
"Sloppy Joes! Sloppy Sloppy Joes"


----------



## MattB

Help...me...


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## MattB

I am not American, nor have I watched this show in years.


----------



## TheShannan

Colonial Warrior said:


>



I had this CD!


----------



## TheShannan

MattB said:


> I am not American, nor have I watched this show in years.



I love this show!!!


----------



## TheShannan

Now I want to watch Big Daddy


----------



## biggirlluvher




----------



## TheShannan

biggirlluvher said:


>



I LOVE this song!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Thinking of how much I still miss Donna!


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Rojodi

AuntHen said:


>




Now I have to play these to get it out


----------



## AuntHen

Why do these songs pop up after yearrrrs of not hearing them? 
And yes, I actually DO know the way to San Jose


----------



## OCEAN-MINDED-1996

This song. I keep singing the beginning of it. I'll randomly start singing it while I'm on the street. I've gotten a couple of stares lol


----------



## MattB

When an attempt to ruin a friend's day backfires.


----------



## Joker




----------



## AuntHen

I've had this in my head for the last couple of days. At least it's a song I like


----------



## littlefairywren

It popped into my head when I grabbed a bottle of moisturiser yesterday, and it's lodged itself in there...

Lotion - Greenskeepers


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Hmm, I know why this is stuck in my head but I won't tell.


----------



## SSBHM

Super Freak - she's super freaky!


----------



## MattB

Enjoy!


----------



## Barrett

Sting -- Fortress Around Your Heart


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> Fortress Around Your Heart


Hey, I _do_ remember this!


----------



## FFAFarmher

Dobie Gray - Drift Away (thanks dad for getting it stuck in my head )


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Remembering the 80s

When the Spirit Moves You by Touch


----------



## Barrett

Running on Empty -- Jackson Browne


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Yesterday I was listening to random music when the algorithm put this on my playlist:



Remember (na na na hey)' Summer Love

I cannot exactly remember (haha) which year it was- late 90s most likely - but I can remember that this summer was a good one.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Okay I also had this gem in my playlist that day. 
Different summer (pretty sure it was 1996) but also some good memories.



Şımarık Tarkan.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

On this Thursday morning!


----------



## Shotha

Bilingual in Greek and Turkish. It's about my two favourite things - forbidden love and Turkish delight.


----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB

The 911 operator said this earworm wasn't an emergency, I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Shotha




----------



## agouderia

Shotha said:


>




Shotha - are you sure you're not my mother???

First Levantine collaboration, now Barbara .... or did you just steal her playlist .... ?


----------



## Shotha

agouderia said:


> Shotha - are you sure you're not my mother???
> 
> First Levantine collaboration, now Barbara .... or did you just steal her playlist .... ?



Agouderia,
Firstly, let me assure you that I don't reproduce. I'm not that sort of boy.

In the sixth form at school, as part of our aural training in the language laboratory, the French teacher would give us a song to write down and translate. Many of the songs were by Barbara. They have remained favourites of mine ever since. I studied French and, to a lesser extent, Greek. So, I follow French and Greek music rather than English-language music.


----------



## SSBHM

The duet of Jason Aldean and Carrie Underwood singing "If I didn't love you." 

Sort of sad, melancholy, but beautiful tones, and lyrics that are haunting, also really great guitar interludes.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I have this song stuck on my mind since I woke up this morning.

Have a nice Wednesday morning for all!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Donna

This does not bode well for anyone who has to deal with me for the rest of the day...*GIVE ME SOMETHING TO BREAK!

 *


----------



## Tad

Last Friday I got to see Billy Joel in concert (I've been a fan since my older siblings bought his album The Stranger when I was about 10 years old). For some reason ever since I keep getting Billy Joel songs stuck in my head that he did NOT play at the concert.

Anyway, have a cheesy-fun 80s video. Billy Joel, "Second Wind"


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Sonic Purity

Lookin’ for Love, apparently by Johnny Lee


Doesn’t sound like what was in my memory audio player, but apparently my brain is wrong. It’s in my head related to a discussion over on Discord. It’ll be eased out soon.

Friendly reminder to all: while it may seem redundant to put the song titles and artists in text in these sorts of posts, it’s really not. YouTube and other sites take down videos all the time, and even if the video is still up, geo blocks sometimes prevent many Dimmers elsewhere in the world from accessing the video. If that wasn’t enough, people running with Javascript off and those getting the daily Dims email digest don’t get anything—unless one types stuff out in text as i did above (coloring optional; i do it to make things stand out better). Since Dims posts are forever, when someone comes by months or years later, if you typed in the title and artist in text, even though the video comes up blank for them with absolutely no song title/artist text, they know what you had in mind and can do their own search if they want.

I have an older post on this, which went long and had screenshot examples.

*Big Thanks* to everyone who’s been doing this all along in their various video/music posts!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

DJ Caspar - Cha Cha Slide

Especially since I found out what happens when you Google it and press on the results microphone...


----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## Shotha

A friend has started calling me Watermelon Man, because he says that my belly's so big that it looks as if I've swallowed a watermelon whole. I quite like the new name but now I can't get this song out of my head.


----------



## Rojodi

Only because I was writing about 1982 and it's on that playlist


----------



## Dromond




----------



## fat hiker

I seem to be on an 80-90s kick at the moment. "Just Another Day" by Jon Secada.


----------



## JackCivelli

I got nostalgic a few days ago and listened to a bunch of music from my teens and early 20s. Now I have I am Hollywood by He Is Legend stuck in my head.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## DazzlingAnna

I have to confess I spend way too much time on tiktok. And while scrolling through what the algorithm thinks I should have a look at I came across this one way before it was released...


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

...My latest earworm...


----------



## MattB




----------



## Donna

I don’t normally listen to a lot of country, but i discovered Luke Combs thanks to my husband, who is a country music fan. He played this for me the other day, and I can’t stop listening to it…”Beautiful Crazy”


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

Donna said:


> I don’t normally listen to a lot of country, but i discovered Luke Combs thanks to my husband, who is a country music fan. He played this for me the other day, and I can’t stop listening to it…”Beautiful Crazy”



What a beautiful song, Donna.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MattB

I know not everyone uses Spotify, but this song is destroying me today and I don't feel like posting the YouTube link.


----------



## Donna

MattB said:


> I know not everyone uses Spotify, but this song is destroying me today and I don't feel like posting the YouTube link.




Thank you for reminding me of her music. I love the way the rhythm of this song reminds me of the clack of a train on the tracks. 

*walks away humming ‘Love’s Been a Little Bit Hard On Me.’*


----------



## Getting So PLUMP

For me, it is 'Big Thighs, NJ' by Low Cut Connie -- this great R&R song makes me even prouder of my own bulging, jiggling thighs!


----------



## Yakatori

fat hiker said:


> "_I seem to be on an 80-90s kick at the moment. "Just Another Day" by Jon Secada."_


Kind of evokes that sort of anxious feeling of being on hold with a lawyer or insurance company. Or right before a colonoscopy.

But I get it, I totally get it. 


Donna said:


> "_..discovered Luke Combs thanks to my husband, who is a country music fan. He played this for me the other day, and I can’t stop listening to it…”Beautiful Crazy_”


It is a nice song, I first noticed him from this other video. Here, I really like how he drives the point home with that finger wag at 3:20, that really makes it accessible and relatable for someone like me, because that's exactly what I do if a particular point bears emphasis:


_When It Rains It Pours_* - Luke Combs*​


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I had this song in my head this morning!


----------



## MattB

I'm copying the link
I'm posting it on here...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I had this song in my mind for days, but I didn't remembered who recorded it. A few minutes ago, in a Facebook group about American Top 40, someone mentioned the name of Gregory Abbott and it popped up on my mind!

Shake You Down by Gregory Abbott


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Sonic Purity

Say My Name (featuring Zyra) – Odesza (official video)


----------



## kyle

Dreams - Cranberries 

Just crank it


----------



## kyle

Couple three others too

"What's up" 4 Non Blondes
"Hey Jealousy" - Gin Blossoms


----------



## FuriousGeorge




----------



## Tad

On Sunday I saw Alannis Morisette in concert, and I've had her songs playing in my head ever since. Mostly "All I Really Want" or "Head Over Feet" but occasionally "You Learn" or "Right Through You" . It is that last one just at the moment. (But seeing Rage Against the Machine tonight, and about four concerts tomorrow, and maybe one Sunday, so hopefully my mental juke box will finally move on)


----------



## Donna




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Probably not the first time I posted this one because this "song" is kind of annoying but also cheering me up.



-Pokemon Sword and Shield OST gym leader battle (full in game version)-

I am not playing the game but I had and have to listen to it every now and then. 

(Just in case you were wondering... I don't know much about Pokémon but my favorite is Relaxo. (Snorlax in English). )


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## LuxeLady

FuriousGeorge said:


>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rolling in the Deep by Adele


----------



## kyle

What's up - 4non blondes 

"I wake in the morning, and I step outside, and I take a great breath and I get real High

"And I say, what's going on" .... "Hey Hey Hey, .... What's going on?" 

Great Tune .... Just moves me


----------



## kyle

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rolling in the Deep by Adele





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rolling in the Deep by Adele


First time I Heard Adel, didn't know the voice. Quickly wanted to know. She has a great set of pipes. Almost like the first time I heard Elvis ((Presley)


----------



## Sonic Purity

Just the song, ma’am (and thanks for calling me ma’am):
Windowlicker – Aphex Twin on YouTube


If you have a lot of time and want a full actual video that eventually gets to the song (and has a lot of thin people dancing):

Windowlicker – Aphex Twin (Official Video) on Vimeo


Also on the Internet Archive, where it can be downloaded.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## Mel KM

So there’s this old semi-obscure punk band called Shannon and the Clams. They were in my regular rotation during my punk rock years. I found my old MP3 player and decided to see what was on it. I rocked out to The Cult Song by Shannon and the Clams and it has been stuck in my head now for the last 3 days.

_I don’t wanna be in your cult no moooooore…_


----------



## RVGleason

Mel KM said:


> So there’s this old semi-obscure punk band called Shannon and the Clams. They were in my regular rotation during my punk rock years. I found my old MP3 player and decided to see what was on it. I rocked out to The Cult Song by Shannon and the Clams and it has been stuck in my head now for the last 3 days.
> 
> _I don’t wanna be in your cult no moooooore…_


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## ScreamingChicken

This song is amazing on so many levels.


----------



## FuriousGeorge

RVGleason said:


>



Apropos of nothing, but this just sent me into a The Cult rabbit hole...


----------



## agouderia

Thank you Lionesses ️ for causing this unnerving oldie to run in an endless loop all summer...


----------



## agouderia

"Physical" always was the song of Olivia Newton-John's I liked least - not only because of it running in the context of the terrible 80'ies aerobic fitness craze.

But I had totally forgotten about the original video.... 
Now I can't decide whether the actual message is the worst case of video BHM fat shaming ever .... or an FFA gym instructor's fantasy running amok....


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Johnny O - Fantasy Girl



(Thanks Tiktok and producers remixing older songs.)


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## man2fatten

The song currently playing in my head is my own. I''m focusing on the requinto guitar part against the marimba part. The title of the song is "So Goes the Journey" and I think I'm just gonna pick up my guitar and maybe play a bit.


----------



## MattB




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Sorry for posting this 






I can proudly say that I did a handshake with one of the protagonist in this video at the age of 12 or 13. A very wise person told me I will remember that moment whenever he is on screen. Which is true.


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Johnny was a school boy
When he heard his first Beatles song...


----------



## Donna

I'll never ask you [again] 'cause deep down I'm certain I know what you'd say.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Donna

Damn…


----------



## JackCivelli

Perhaps a bit strange for some tastes, but I’ve been rocking out to this band for days on end.


----------



## loonerman




----------



## Angelette

First Black and Yellow by Wiz Khalifa during work. Now Dancing with Myself by Billie Idol as I got home. What a selection.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

How to annoy everyone around you...

🎙Ja, ja, ja, was ist los? Was ist das?

⏭ 0:59


Mo-Do - Eins-Zwei Polizei


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Knife Feels Like Justice by Brian Setzer
I was thinking about this song from this morning. I have an admiration for Setzer since he was part of the Stray Cats in the 80s. I have always consider him as the king of rockabilly. He is now part of a big band music group. What a guy! Always in the revival of awesome music!


----------



## MasterMike

"Shout It Out Loud" by KISS (As much as I've come to despise Gene Simmons for a host of reasons including his Ferengi-like greed, this song from the Costumed Crusaders' heyday remains an absolute banger...)


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## RVGleason

A great song written by the late Michael Nesmith who passed away on December 10th, 2021.


----------



## letters and numbers

RVGleason said:


> A great song written by the late Michael Nesmith who passed away on December 10th, 2021.



Oh man, that’s a great song. The Monkees are so underrated.


----------



## Angelette

Money for nothing and your chicks for free.

I want my mtvvvvvv


----------



## Joker

letters and numbers said:


> Oh man, that’s a great song. The Monkees are so underrated.



Just re-watched Head a time back. First time not mind altered and it was still weird.


----------



## letters and numbers

Joker said:


> Just re-watched Head a time back. First time not mind altered and it was still weird.


I’ve listened to the soundtrack but I’ve never actually seen the movie. I should probably fix that some day.


----------



## RVGleason

letters and numbers said:


> I’ve listened to the soundtrack but I’ve never actually seen the movie. I should probably fix that some day.



The movie ‘Head’ is streaming free on Tubi.









Head (1968)


See the Monkees in their only big screen appearance featuring the same antics-driven humor and musical numbers that made the series a classic.




tubitv.com


----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


> The movie ‘Head’ is streaming free on Tubi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head (1968)
> 
> 
> See the Monkees in their only big screen appearance featuring the same antics-driven humor and musical numbers that made the series a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tubitv.com


I should have posted that That's where I downloaded it from. With Real player you can download from many free and pay sites,


----------



## letters and numbers

I’ve had this one stuck in my head since the weekend, and I like the song but I’m about ready for it to be out of my head.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## letters and numbers

That’s a unique way of saying that The Sound of Silence is stuck in your head


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MasterMike

Just to get this thread back on track, here's a song stuck in my head, here's Queen performing the theme from the cult camp classic 1980 movie version of *Flash Gordon, *directed by the recently-departed British director Mike Hodges!
R.I.P. Freddie Mercury and Mike Hodges


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## letters and numbers

I have mild-moderate OCD (not life changing, but I’ve been on medication for it before), that gets worse in high-stress times…like around the holidays!

I won’t go into all the ways it manifests, but I feel like I get songs stuck in my head WORSE when it’s bad, and I’ll repeat small snippets over and over and really drive myself crazy. I’ve talked to other people who don’t get songs stuck in their heads quite like this, but maybe my experience is about the same as many people’s.

Anyways, here’s the song stuck in my head right now! I love this song but I would like it out of my head


----------



## Joker

That time The Osmonds tried PCP.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Joker

RVGleason said:


>



The Fake Beatles.


----------



## RVGleason

Joker said:


> The Fake Beatles.


The Fab Four are considered one of the best Beatles Tribute bands. I’m Facebook friends with the band leader who plays John.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior

I this recent days, I was listening recordings of American Top 40 with the late Casey Kasem. It makes me remember wonderful songs like this: All I Need by Jack Wagner


----------



## Colonial Warrior

More wonderful memories from the AT40 in the 80s!

Don't Tell Me Lies by Breathe


----------



## waldo




----------



## waldo

Joker said:


> That time The Osmonds tried PCP.



I think you are on the right track but more likely that they would have been on LSD than PCP. That was really fucked up (I may have seen it before but can't remember at the moment).


----------



## waldo

Apparently the bass guitar in this song was actually Jack White playing a regular acoustic six-string, but they ran it through a synthesizer that made it sound like a bass!!??


----------



## Jamie2056

Currently bohemian rhapsody by Queen. It was on the radio when I drove into work and it's just a fantastic song. Yes, I headband like in Wayne's world lol.


----------



## Mel KM




----------



## letters and numbers

Mel KM said:


>



This is great. I’d never heard them before


----------



## DazzlingAnna

"Bluetooth me this song!" 

BASSHUNTER "Boten Anna"


----------

